
Ask HN: What NON monospace font do you like for terminal/IDE? - meeech
Sometimes I like to use a non monospace font for daily use (term, IDE). right now I&#x27;m using Mali. If you do that too, what font do you use?
======
salawat
I think it's the writing sample at the bottom that attracts the concern. I
thought the content was beautiful in its' capacity to evoke emotion. The
typeface definitely added _something_ to it.

What was the cursive block before it in? Out of curiosity.

First time I've ever noted typeface really making a difference in how I read
something, so just curious.

------
meeech
For reference: Mali
[https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Mali](https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Mali)

------
inspector14
are you ok?

~~~
meeech
just curious.

